# Goodbye to MTBR, goodbye to Passion...(Memorial Thread)



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

For a variety of reasons it is time for me to go. I've met a bunch of great people, I have had words of encouragement from countless others.

But this year I've also been called selfish for buying a new bike. I've been called a racist. Someone has called my employer to complain about me. People have complaned that I'm nothing more than a marketing tool for Yeti. People have complained that I'm not enough of a marketing tool for Yeti. (the vast, silent majority prolly think I'm just a tool...) The internet tends to bring out the most whiny, judgemental, nitpicky side of people. And: Life. Is. Too. Short.

I'm organizing an MTBR Gathering So there may be some organizational chatter surrounding that, and there are some pretty cool folks showing up, so a pic or two might surface from that. But by and large this is about it for me.

One could reasonably ask, "Why not go quietly into the night?" Fair enough, I could do that, but out of respect to some people on here who seem to "get it" (whatever that means) I thought I'd say a final, sincere, thank you.

A long time ago I bought a dubious digital, point and wait camera and took it out on the trail.










Seems like a lifetime ago.

Have fun out there, and remember, there is nothing inherently wrong with being sweet.

30

_Note: Please see: https://forums.mtbr.com/8948274-post79.html for more information_


----------



## Colonel Flagg (Jan 7, 2006)

Damn.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

(This is me being speechless.)


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

We'll miss ya. Hope to see you on my next visit out your way. 

Don't let the wankers get ya down!


----------



## supernootz (Aug 14, 2008)

Huh? Fill a newbie in...


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

supernootz said:


> Huh? Fill a newbie in...


He's pissed off and wants to make a big fuss and go down as a cry baby in a poor, failed attempt to martyr himself. Clear? :thumbsup:


----------



## cookiedough (Nov 14, 2006)

as for one person who has never commented on one of your threads, I guess it's time, here it goes - oh man, what a bummer.

I always looked forward to the write ups and pics, lurking yes, silently enjoying the riding you portrayed through your lense. The pics always told a story, and told it well.

I hope I happen to find the Yeti trailer and meet you and grendel someday.


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

*don't go*

You post some of the best pictures ever. Why let the losers in life win?


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

Razorfish said:


> He's pissed off and wants to make a big fuss and go down as a cry baby in a poor, failed attempt to martyr himself. Clear? :thumbsup:


 Your a Tool


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

dosboy said:


> You're a tool. *fixed*


haha. But I'm an accurate tool. :lol:


----------



## Rotmilky (Aug 18, 2007)

Maybe this doesn't get said enough, but you inspire people to get out there and ride. For every one person who thinks you're a tool for Yeti, at least 10 look at your photos and think 'life is too short to sit on my @$$ and watch Jeopardy reruns'. You (and others) have inspired me to haul my camera with me to show the beauty of the trails I ride. 

Take a look at the NM boards and compare to past years. There are load of great photo threads on local trails today. That's mostly due to your threads on the passion board. Your threads inspired me (and others) to get out there and take photos of the wonderful local single-tracks to post for the enjoyment of others. Those threads have inspired my fellow riders to get out there and do the same. Their threads are further spreading the single-track gospel. Repeat.

So I guess my point is you should take into consideration the positive benefits that your threads have on the community...and what a travesty their loss will be.


----------



## RacerX.29 (May 14, 2007)

_"The internet tends to bring out the most whiny, judgemental, nitpicky side of people. And: Life. Is. Too. Short."_

If you're doing it for you, because you've found another "passion", good for you. But that's not what I'm hearing. Sure there are whiny, judgemental, nitpicky people out there. It doesn't matter how things are going, someone will always want to complain about (fill in the blank). My advice, don't let the bastards get you down - they've got no perspective and certainly don't appreciate enough the awesome experience riding can be - regardless of the trail, conditions, frame, shock, wheel, tire, components, etc, etc, etc.

Seems to me your pictures and commentary are some of the best marketing a mountain bike company could hope for. YETI should be grateful to have you as an ambassador. From my perspective, your posts are one of the best reasons to subscribe to this forum, and will be sorely missed.

_"Have fun out there, and remember, there is nothing inherently wrong with being sweet."_

Amen!!


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

I know of exactly one person left still in the biz that posts on mtbr publicly anymore, for exactly the reason you're dealing with now. Familiarity breeds contempt. It's impossible to post here regularly and not find your brand misrepresented in a negative light eventually.

You could... ahem... always do what the rest of us do...

Though, if there's one person on this forum whose blog people would read, it's yours.

Those photos reveal an unstoppable talent. You can't dam a river forever.

Heppy trails,
Look forward to seeing your posts not knowing it's you.


----------



## trailbrain (Feb 22, 2005)

Dang. I've always enjoyed all of your posts, pics and rides. Sucks that all of that went on. See ya around Anthony.


----------



## mtroy (Jun 10, 2005)

Of all the posters on MTBR, there are two authors that I always click on first when I see them....yours and MC.

Too bad I am down to one now.

Too, too bad that you let 'them' win.

Thanks for all the stoke.:thumbsup:


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

Many thanks for your photos and travel reports.

Farewell.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Too bad Anthony. Don't sweat the arseholes. That means you razorfish


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

Thanks for all the great pictures of wonderful places to ride. Good Luck


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Huh???

I would guess that since Anthony will be on the road for a while (and maybe not having the internets), this was a joke, like many have done in the past, e.g. pete...but it seems really not.

I really don't understand the fair well, despite your explanation.

Well Ant, hopefully see you on Thursday night--and you can explain it to me.



anthonys said:


> Someone has called my employer to complain about me.


Schnauzers? 



anthonys said:


> The internet tends to bring out the most whiny, judgemental, nitpicky side of people.


Do you really think not being here changes those (me) people?


----------



## Da Dook (Oct 6, 2007)

*wow*

I've never posted on one of your threads before either but I've read many of them. As you've already heard 1,000,000,000 times before your pictures are awesome. I guess I can see why your calling it quits if people (ahem not the word I wanted to use) are calling your employer. I wouldn't do anything to jeopardize that job either. Take care and you're not the only one who has noticed this place has really become unfriendly and a bit of a drag....


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

Take a break, decompress, start a new user and don't personally ID yourself, ignore idiots and continue posting great pics. MTBR has wide exposure, you get everyone here. Everyone. Which is why I like it, myself.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Pete "Goodbye Passion" post?*

back history, Pete would post this whenever he went on vacation, 
I dont know if Anthony is mocking Pete 
who was mocking another guy 
who originally posted something like this:

Well it is time for me to say goodbye. 
I have been hanging out here for a while, 
but will no longer be an active participant for a while. 
I won't lurk on occasions, or ask about rides if I go somewhere. 
But passion has just not worked out for me. People are so dang mean! 
For the most part I have been let down. 
Maybe I underestimated the population of passion. 
Don't get me wrong, I have gained some useful information from this site 
(mostly about fetish sites, collecting belly button lint, and competitive felching). 
But there is a core group that think they are so cool 
(you know who you are, the damn midget mafia). 
It's to bad that a couple of people can ruin a site, thinking that it exist for their own amusement. I received a lot of support, via e-mail, fax, instant messaging, certified mail, and carrier pigeon from different people during some pretty heated flame wars. But all in all I don't believe that I made any friends in passion. That really upsets me because Passion is the most important thing in my life. That's to bad, I came here looking for mtn. bikers with a common interest, but found a bunch of people who believe that their sole purpose was to be smart asses. Like that a-hole Pete and his boy-toy Ken in KC. People make character assumptions based on a post in a thread. I realize that I brought some of this on myself 
(especially with my deep knowledge concerning the interaction of saran wrap, crisco, and maraschino cherries), but I also know that I am a much better person than some of you think. Stuart Smalley says I am so it must be true! A lot of people have made assumptions about me that were completely wrong. 
I might meet some of you in the future, 
and you will be very surprised b/c I am not the person that you think I am. 
I am much more irreverent in addition to having six toes on my right foot.

Goodbye Passion. I'll just pedal myself off into the Sunrise.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Ugh. I've been meaning to spend less time on here myself..... and now I have one less reason to stay.

Your posts will be missed.


----------



## dosboy (Oct 29, 2006)

Hollis said:


> there is a core group that think they are so cool
> It's to bad that a couple of people can ruin a site, thinking that it exist for their own amusement.,"
> I came here looking for mtn. bikers with a common intrest, but found a bunch of people who believe that their sole purpose was to be smartasses. :


 It seems there are a lot of A$$ Holes who get off on talking $hit on peoples threads. They are just plain retards, that probably possess no real biking skill or endurance...


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

I hope this is one of those "See ya" joke posts that pop in here now and then. 

If you're really bailing on us, its a sad day for MTBR. As others have said, your posts have been some, if not the, best quality Passion hits. I see something new from you I know there will be something worth reading and looking at. :thumbsup:
So you work for a bike co. and your job allows you to travel to cool locations and report observations back to us. The brand happens to show up but that wasn't the point of the posts and anyone who interpreted it as a branding exercise needs to pull their head out. 
Your boss should also just let it go. Maybe they can do a poll here? What do the majority of the MTBR readers think should happen .... boot ya or keep ya. 
I think the overwhelming majority would want your posts to continue.

To anyone who supposedly has complained (whined)... :madman:
The continued infighting of industry types just reflects in a very piss poor manor. Especially when its the smaller outfits. Get over yourselves. 

If I need to pull the hook outta my mouth after this response, so be it. I've been know to miss some things occasionally.


----------



## CEB (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey folks......... all of you.....

Keep it simple, keep it sweet....

Take a ride, snap a few shots, post a report and share some digital moments.

All the rest is filler............ stop the horse'n around now will ya?!?!?


----------



## ACree (Sep 8, 2004)

mtroy said:


> Of all the posters on MTBR, there are two authors that I always click on first when I see them....yours and MC.
> 
> Too bad I am down to one now.
> 
> ...


Yeah, only a couple names that will make me check the thread immediately. AnthonyS is the top of that list. Actually your pics are the main reason I check this board, and I've got a big list of rides I want to do that all come from your threads.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

*Bummer!*

Anthony,

If you read this, I've always enjoyed your posts and the essays you post with them. I really liked the one about traveling with your dad. Vaya con Dios, Amigo.

HC


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Anthony,

You're one of the most respected posters here. I will miss your wry wit and of course your photography. Hope to see you around,

Cheers,

Bean


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

I really hope that as an artist to get the urge to show us your art again, you are one of the main reasons I can't stop lurking at the passion forum, good luck to you, sad day.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

The more things change, the more they stay the same, eh? 

You'll be missed in these parts.


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

This sucks, bigtime.


----------



## JeffSpicoli (Jan 8, 2008)

From a relatively new poster but longtime lurker; a big thank you for your contributions...Your Posts were insightful and your photos were sublime......


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Anthony, whether this is legit or not(I get the feeling it is), thanks for all the time and effort put into your posts over the years, definitely was part of the inspiration that got me posting ride reports on here and has led me to meet some great folks and share some amazing rides, somehow I only just ran into you for the first time at the Fruita fest this year and that was really briefly. Definitely can't blame you for losing the passion to post, mine has been on a downward spiral for a few years as well. Hope to cross paths with you in the future.

Take it easy


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Bummer.
Lance is coming back and you are leaving...._must_ be the end of days.
As a wannabe pitchershooter I've always admired your work and will miss it.


----------



## dlbennett (Mar 1, 2004)

*Your art will be missed...*

There is no doubt that I sought out your posts to see your pictures and that you have been a big influence to me. I as well cannot put the bottle (camera) down. Thank you for your efforts and I would have always assumed you were a treasured poster here at MTBR.
Good luck and I will bookmark your page to see you in the afterlife.

db


----------



## Danish Dynamite (Sep 15, 2005)

I agree - this sux bigtime. I have always enjoyed your excellent shots.


----------



## larssinet (Sep 16, 2005)

:madman: 

I think i'll just check anthonysloan.com more often.


----------



## Raja (Nov 9, 2005)

Nooooooo!

Your posts and pictures are always fantastic! Since alot of the old timers have left, your posts are a big reason I still check in.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

This makes me sad..... I hope you reconsider, Anthony... it has always been great to "take part" of all your biking trips and adventures....

All the best!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

It's a damn shame. I've seen it on other boards. The good guys get fed up with the a-holes and pretty soon there's nothing left but a-holes sniping each other & complaining about how the board's not as good as it used to be. 

Can't say I blame ya, Anthony. Good luck to ya, bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Razorfish said:


> He's pissed off and wants to make a big fuss and go down as a cry baby in a poor, failed attempt to martyr himself. Clear? :thumbsup:


Added another douchebag to my ignore list. It's starting to get crowded.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm calling foul. Two days notice (for those of us who don't lurk other boards) for a gathering in CO? Not acceptable. Your penance will be a few more years of photo posts, thank you.

I will be surprised if we don't run into each other some day. Certainly if you're ever stuck in the northeast please contact me for a tour.

Cheers


----------



## Jisch (Jan 12, 2004)

Nothing to add that hasn't already been said by others, I guess I'll pile on one more plea to stay - but if comes down to job vs posting on MTBR, I know which one would win (especially considering YOUR job!). 

John


----------



## giantbikeboy (Dec 3, 2004)

I certainly hope this is a joke. If not, thanks for all the passion Anthony. Come to think of it, thanks for all the passion Anthony!


----------



## Plummit (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow.. Stunned is an understatement. Been a lurker and eventual infrequent poster on this board since '96, and I'm compelled to say, as many others have said, that your posts are among the very best I consider myself fortunate enough to have read about our shared sport and passion anywhere... in any format. I'd actually gotten to the point where I'd come to passion hoping to find another Anthony Sloan Photo Epic... During miserable weather days or buried beneath piles of work, your photos of beautiful, exotic places, people, bikes, and, of course  , Grendel would transport me for a few minutes. I'd often forward your posts on to friends, some who ride, and some who don't, just for the beauty of the photography alone.

I wish you all the best wherever your lens leads you. The passion community has lost a powerful, poetic voice today and is most certainly diminished by your departure.


----------



## TX_Shifter (Aug 14, 2007)

Anthony - 

Since I been on here, I enjoyed all your posts and pictures. NEVER ONCE did I see you advertise YETI! Your signature does not say Yeti ect...

I think what you should do is this:

Register a new name and never tell who you are. Only your true buds are the only one's that should know whom Anthony is. I know the ones that are calling and pouting are just jealous they do not have it like you and probably would love to have a job like you have. 

Best of luck, and please do not leave permanently! Please share your pictures and locations. I truly admire them as one of your past posts on GGSP, we actually did hit up when I was out in the Front Range.

Take care.


&*^&$%&^%*&&%^#$&%&*^&* ( (my new name  )


----------



## Dangeruss (Jan 24, 2006)

Then please enhance your website with more blog type posts so we can continue to travel
vicariously with you. Your presence, wit and images will be missed by many. I'm sorry about the rucking fetards - the world's full of 'em. Go find solace in the mountains (and take pics).


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Yo Ant, my comment was said in jest. I love looking at your pics, no matter how jealous I am! Please stay, or at least don't leave on my account. 

Bryan


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Rotmilky said:


> Take a look at the NM boards and compare to past years. There are load of great photo threads on local trails today. That's mostly due to your threads on the passion board. Your threads inspired me (and others) to get out there and take photos of the wonderful local single-tracks to post for the enjoyment of others. Those threads have inspired my fellow riders to get out there and do the same. Their threads are further spreading the single-track gospel. Repeat.


Yeah, and we get hammered by the locals too. I somewhat understand where he is coming from. I have often thought about saying goodbye, but MTBR is still a valuable resource. See you in Paj Ant. I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Um, ok. Do whatever you feel is best for you. If your sick of this place, I hope you enjoy your time away. You don't owe us anything.

I would like to say a simple "thanks" for all of the great posts you have shared during your time here.


----------



## EGF168 (Aug 13, 2007)

Damn, it's posts like yours that I registered to Mtbr for, I couldn't care less about talking to people on here, all I wanted was to see beautiful riding pics like you take and to see other people bikes&#8230;you'll be missed.:thumbsup:


----------



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Darn, I'll seriously miss your posts.

New home page time though - www.anthonysloan.com.

Maybe you could start a blog component on your site and share the same sort of posts therein.

Reading your posts here was a large part of what got me back into cycling after a 15 year absence from the sport. Wish you'd reconsider, but I get where you're coming from.


----------



## dvo1 (May 28, 2006)

Sorry to here you left.


----------



## DurtGurl (Dec 10, 2001)

Pressure of MTBR gathering organization? When I did Spring Fling a few years back, bad juju from just one person had me ready to toss in the towel on MTBR. I can't imagine if you're getting it from more. Let some time pass and see how it sits on you. Do what's best for you but know that you will be missed by many good people around here!!!


----------



## blurredboy (Jan 3, 2006)

Never was a fan of yetis. Until you came along with so many amazing reports of the places you've seen. I'll be sure to let yeti know it's because of you that I've reconsidered what kind of bike I'll be riding next.

A simple 'thanks' doesn't seem to cut it, but it'll have to do. Good luck on where life takes you from here on.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

jeffw-13 said:


> Added another douchebag to my ignore list. It's starting to get crowded.


Relax. It was just a joke, and if the OP was a nobody you know you'd say exactly what I did.


----------



## Moondog1 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Thanks Anthony!*

I have respect for all that you've contributed, still miss seeing you on rides here in Austin.

The BCGB will always be here for you to photograph...just try to keep Buck in the back so his mug isn't in the photos!

Peace

John


----------



## HandyMan (Feb 25, 2008)

Your posts are by far the main reason I check these boards. I'm sad to see you go, but I respect your decision and understand the frustration. 

I guess I'll have to go find the beauty of the world myself now


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Razorfish said:


> Relax. It was just a joke, and if the OP was a nobody you know you'd say exactly what I did.


What an accomplished comedian. Did it ever occur to you that maybe some of us want him to stick around and you really didn't help the situation? Anthonys contributes some of the best stuff to this board, you on the other hand are a nobody. Leave, you suck.


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

i already miss the photo posts and write ups. 

hope you change your mind after a while. 

tailwinds!


----------



## tomk96 (Nov 10, 2004)

your threads were my favorite. they will be missed.


----------



## Razorfish (May 9, 2008)

fastale said:


> What an accomplished comedian. Did it ever occur to you that maybe some of us want him to stick around and you really didn't help the situation? Anthonys contributes some of the best stuff to this board, you on the other hand are a nobody. Leave, you suck.


Like I said, if it was anybody else and you know it. Don't be so uptight. Besides this is either a joke or drama. He'll be back.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Well, that is unfortunate. I like your posts, typically the only thing I look at in passion.


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

The harshest criticism is often fueled by unchecked jealousy. 

Your contributions will be missed A.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

Razorfish said:


> Like I said, if it was anybody else and you know it. Don't be so uptight. Besides this is either a joke or drama. He'll be back.


You know, I was going to point out _again_ what is wrong with your statement and then I realized this negativity is the reason why he is leaving in the first place. So I chill.

I read his post again and I really don't think it's a "Joke." And to play it off as "drama" is pretty crappy. Someone contacted his work, that's a pretty serious deal.

With that said, I, like so many others, am really going to miss your posts. Mtbr lost a wonderful contributor. Happy trails man.


----------



## teleken (Jul 22, 2005)

We will miss Grendle too!


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I would suggest being worried about real problems and different sorts of goodbyes. 

I had a wake up call with 2 years of health hell that stopped my riding and left me with chronic pain and an altered life style. I'm happier than ever in many ways because I learned what real problems are. I will admit to having some down moments and I was moping around after a bad week of pain but I just got the wake up call learning a best friend and bike rider has to choose between loosing his arm and shoulder and still be at high risk or just start dieing this week. 

Look at problems and bad moments as fog and water. It's everywhere as fog and a drop in the bucket as water.

Note to anthonys: Burry it and go sell your bikes because in business the only way you win with with jerks is get their money.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

anthonys said:


> For a variety of reasons it is time for me to go. I've met a bunch of great people, I have had words of encouragement from countless others.
> 
> *But this year I've also been called selfish for buying a new bike. I've been called a racist. Someone has called my employer to complain about me.* People have complaned that I'm nothing more than a marketing tool for Yeti. People have complained that I'm not enough of a marketing tool for Yeti. (the vast, silent majority prolly think I'm just a tool...) The internet tends to bring out the most whiny, judgemental, nitpicky side of people. And: Life. Is. Too. Short.
> 
> Have fun out there, and remember, there is nothing inherently wrong with being sweet.


Wow, you're too sensitive. That kinda stuff would only make me laugh. But then again I laugh at most anything.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

If this is in fact for real I hope you'll reconsider... your presence here will be missed by many.

I've personally had numerous encounters with one of your taunters, and have thought about leaving mtbr too because of idiots like him. Unfortunately the fools speak loudest and most often, but the many cool people I've met throughout the years have kept me from leaving. 


Happy trails whatever you decide,

A



P.S. If you do end up staying try utilizing the "Ignore List" feature, it's done wonders for my mtbr experience.


----------



## Raineman (Feb 7, 2008)

Yawn.


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Sorry to see you go, I guess that will conclude my reasons for still logging in to Passion. While your posts never gave me that "I must buy a YETI", they have inspired me to broaden my views, both on the bike and off.

I hope you'll at least blog some pics and words somewhere, someday.


----------



## Dave. (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks Anthony for the best posts ever on MTBR. Please consider returning after things cool down, ok?


----------



## Flo Rida (Jul 5, 2008)

Anthony you hvae some of the best "passion" post I have seen on this forum.

I'm pretty new here, but it seems like the majority of the posts in "passion" have nothing to do with mountain biking passion. Lots of flame fests that do anything but get you pumped to go riding. 

I'm not sure who the mods are here, and I'm sure they have their hands full becuase of the magnitude of users, but I think this forum could benefit from moving off topic threads to a better suited location and locking posts that only serve as a place to hurl insults. 

Don't want to see the passion forum as the dumpster for mtbr.


----------



## nOOby (Jul 20, 2007)

quite a shame really


----------



## cooldaddy (Jan 28, 2004)

certainly a shame. will miss the postings & more than excellent photos...


----------



## ErrantGorgon (Apr 13, 2006)

This thread is emo.

I want in. I have not been a loyal obsrever of Anthony's work. I guess I need to spend more time on here. From what I can tell from this love fest, I should have followed his posts more closely.

So, for the purpose of honoring our falling hero, and in order to bring people like me up to speed. I suggest some of you post a link to "your favorite Anthony thread."


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks :thumbsup: You will be missed!


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

Hollis said:


> back history, Pete would post this whenever he went on vacation,


Sorry to interrupt, but whatever happened to that Pete guy? I remember reading his posts years ago, it was some awesome stuff.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks Anthony for your eloquent posts. I feel it is my time to go as well. Goodbye all.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

AW_ said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but whatever happened to that Pete guy? I remember reading his posts years ago, it was some awesome stuff.


Don't go there..I'm guessing you know  and yes. he was banned several times


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

crisillo said:


> Don't go there..I'm guessing you know  and yes. he was banned several times


Ha ha! No, I really don't know what happened. I've just kind of off and on checked out this site over the years. But this is even better. He truly is a legend, not only was he banned, but I get reprimanded for merely saying his name!!!!!  Good stuff!


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

ErrantGorgon said:


> This thread is emo.


:thumbsup:  thanks i needed that - wiping drink from monitor


----------



## Rockfish Dave (Dec 27, 2006)

*Could not have said it beter myself...*



fastale said:


> You know, I was going to point out _again_ what is wrong with your statement and then I realized this negativity is the reason why he is leaving in the first place. So I chill.
> 
> I read his post again and I really don't think it's a "Joke." And to play it off as "drama" is pretty crappy. Someone contacted his work, that's a pretty serious deal.
> 
> With that said, I, like so many others, am really going to miss your posts. Mtbr lost a wonderful contributor. Happy trails man.


Best of luck, but I understand... For what it's worth, I like many really enjoyed your photo posts, and although never commented on your threads will miss them non-the-less.

Dave


----------



## mouse jockey (May 7, 2004)

Bummer to see you go Anthony. It was great meeting you at Yeti last week. Have a good time in Durango this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

See you on the trails.....keep up the blog...the pics are inspiring sometimes, and enjoyable always!


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

Anthony, bring your pics to Mojo where we can appreciate them.


----------



## Tor-y-Foel (Nov 10, 2006)

Very sad to see this, and the nonesense that has led to it:sad: 

Just wanna say that you will be sorely missed. We have greatly enjoyed your fabulous,often inspirational photos and inciteful writing that has been the very epitome of Passion - thank you for all your contributions.

I can understand your feelings about this and respect your decision. I remain hopeful that, with a bit of time and perspective, you will reconsider and once again light up this Forum with the kind of contributions that we have seen in the past. There are a few jerks that tend to sour things but the vast majority are more understanding and appreciative.

Whatever the outcome, good luck buddy and I will be keeping an eye on your website.


----------



## HotBlack (Feb 9, 2008)

Razorfish, grow up. When a person has to choose between a pasttime based on their passion and a career based on the same passion, this is the logical decision.

In searching for some choice AnthonyS threads to bump, I came across this. This outcome would be typical for any company in this situation. When you're the owner of your company, you can say or do whatever you want. For instance, when Yeti's John Parker was still the owner, he was definitely one of the more colorful personalities in the sport, but it was his show, and he made it work. When you're not, you err on the side of caution, against potential PR foibles.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

AnthonyS has long been one of my favorite internet personalities. I have used his pictures on my desktop throughout the years from the Lasalles to CO to Az. This truly does suck. Some of you, need to get a life. Who's next Scorpionwoman? Yeah, why doesn't someone call her employer and haze them too. Then who? The bad apples need to return to the Love forum. 

MTBR.com should be spinning in its grave. You are losing your soul.


----------



## Noelg (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry to see you leave MTBR. I really enjoyed your support of the AZSF this year and reading about all your travels (and pics) to other wonderful places.

I am an avid reader of your blog and will continue to visit it regularly. I love your "A picture a day, 2008" stuff! Very cool.

Keep smiling and taking those wonderful pics! 

:thumbsup:

Yeti is fortunate to have such a great representative of their company and yes, you've made me seriously consider getting a Yeti 575...


----------



## hardway (Jun 3, 2006)

I read your posts all the time and was like, "Not the curious george with a knife guy!" when I saw the title of this thread. Then I clicked and was like, "Damn, it is the curious george with a knife guy, wtf? his posts are rad!" 
Calling your your boss is ridiculous, whoever did that needs a good kneecapping. 
Hope you come back, as your posts are a great contribution to the passion board.
Peace out, ya Yeti lover!


----------



## Keatan (Apr 23, 2008)

Sad to see you go, we don't know each other but i really enjoyed your photos that you have posted.


----------



## McStank (Aug 8, 2008)

anthonys said:


> *But this year I've also been called selfish for buying a new bike. I've been called a racist. Someone has called my employer to complain about me. People have complaned that I'm nothing more than a marketing tool for Yeti. People have complained that I'm not enough of a marketing tool for Yeti. (the vast, silent majority prolly think I'm just a tool...) The internet tends to bring out the most whiny, judgemental, nitpicky side of people. And: Life. Is. Too. Short.*
> 
> This sounds like a sympathy post or something to see how many would respond. Who cares what other people say, just post the pictures. Anthony, if your skin as not thick enough to withstand the internetz, might I suggest you try iVillage.com... It may be more to your liking/sensitivity?
> 
> ...


----------



## rdhood (Jul 30, 2008)

It's just a forum


----------



## txnrider (Jul 28, 2007)

Anthony,

This is BS. I was really diggin the write ups and pictures and started to learn what you are all about. I'd actually look for your post. How bout coming back to Texas? Anyways.. please keep the website up. I'll look there. Thanks.


----------



## HardRockCop (Jul 16, 2008)

Nother one lost to the haterz


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

AW_ said:


> Sorry to interrupt, but whatever happened to that Pete guy? I remember reading his posts years ago, it was some awesome stuff.


Pete = someguypete = urinal mint (I think)

He keeps reinventing himself after his bannings but his old posts were legend around here. Good stuff.

Like Hollis, I thought of the old Pete "Goodbye Passion" post when I read this too.

Hope Anthony is just going on vacation.


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

Illegitimis non carborundum - Don't let the bastards grind you down

peace and safe voyaging to you


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Sorry to see you go man, loved your photo's.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)

The majority of you fools need to go smoke a fatty.

"Chill, Winston."


Bye, anthonys.....


----------



## mtrh8 (Apr 7, 2007)

I just pulled up passion to see if there was a post from you because I enjoy them so much,even though I will probably never ride most of the places you picture or have a bike as nice as the one you ride.But it gives me joy to see through your eyes the possibilities that are out there. I really hope you reconsider posting, your threads are some of the best on the internet ,don't let the jerks win here too.There is too much ugliness as is:madmax: ,keep shining some light in here please:yesnod: .Your employer should be proud of you and if not print out the reply's here for them.
Whatever happens take care and thank you.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Jun 14, 2006)

See ya Anthony.. make sure you post up on "that other forum" when you're back in Austin.


----------



## SinglePivot (Dec 30, 2003)

We all need to call Yeti to complain that Anthonys is leaving MTBR! 

Photograhpy is another one of my hobbies and I always look at your posts, sometimes more than once cause I love them so.

Anthonys, if I was in your shoes, I would:

1. Turn of the PM/email feature.
2. Stick to your guns.
3. Ignore the unnecessary narcissistic whining. You can't make everyone happy.
4. If you are a marketing tool for Yeti, so what? I see it as beneficial for all parties. MTBR, mtbr visitors, Yeti, and yourself.

5.You're racist? give me a effing break. See #3.
6. Keep the passion alive.
7. Enjoy the ride!

-Sp

ps, I've ridden a Yeti not because of Anthonys, because there was a demo near me.
pps, I've ridden an Ibis Mojo not because of Anthonys, because there was a demo near me.
ppps, I've ridden a Giant Reign not because of Anthonys, because there was a demo near me.
pppps, I didn't ride a Trek not because of Anthonys, because I missed the Demo by a week!.



hardway said:


> I read your posts all the time and was like, "Not the curious george with a knife guy!" when I saw the title of this thread. Then I clicked and was like, "Damn, it is the curious george with a knife guy, wtf? his posts are rad!"
> Calling your your boss is ridiculous, whoever did that needs a good kneecapping.
> Hope you come back, as your posts are a great contribution to the passion board.
> Peace out, ya Yeti lover!


----------



## bike=good (May 2, 2005)

too bad... Anthony. Love your posts and photos... I'll look for the demo van to roll through Phoenix again, and this time I'll bring the whiskey.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

yep. Just made sure that anthonysloan.com was bookmarked. May I suggest, along with others that you infuse more words into the photoblog now?

First ede, now you. Great.

Damned internet tweekers..they're ruinin' this here town.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's what I see....
I've left forums before for less reason that a career-threatening situation; had nothing to do with being "chased out", a matter of tired of suffering fools gladly.
I feel your pain.
Do what you need to for you. Don't feel minimized by this, but we will survive. You don't need to placate anyone here, and suffer in your own life by doing so.
Keep the saddle-side up....


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*So your just going to post at the RM Forum now !*

Good. I'd hate to see your photo's disappear.


----------



## sandblast (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Anthony- When you said you've been called a racist I think you might be referring to my post in response to one of your (great) threads when I said something like "points deducted for reverse racism" or something like that. When I posted that I knew you weren't really being racist- you were just emphasizing with the original inhabitants of the area, and what they went through. I thought after I typed that that it sounded harsh and should have edited myself more. 

So anyway if you are really leaving I hope I don't have anything to do with it and if I do I humbly apologize- I owe you a beer if I ever meet you out here in So. Cal.


----------



## bman23525 (May 1, 2007)

i really a nobody on here, i just like to read posts from people like him. It sucks to see somebody with good posts leave. Cheers


----------



## LCdaveH (Jan 5, 2005)

From MTBR's forum rules (emphasis supplied):



> *The entire site is premised on sharing product information*, so as one might imagine we are strong proponents of free speech.


It seems that much of the static that Anthony got involved sharing product information. But if that is what "the entire site is premised on," why should there be any static there at all?

Not trying to stoke any fires, it's just unfortunate that a talented and passionate biker and photographer got bogged down by negative stuff when he was first and foremost spreading Passion.


----------



## SKULLY (Nov 16, 2005)

I always scroll through passion looking for your threads.....your pics take me to
those places I can't seem to get at this time in my life ( kids, mortage, job, commute,
ect, ect,...) Will miss the pics for sure. Thanks for the posts and the escape!


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

I completely understand, there are a few A-holes on this site that can really ruin it for the rest of us. From the safety of their house they sure can mount up some real Cybercourage. People just have to ***** to make themselves seem important. 

Check out the other thread there is one on there, Schnauzers. 

You wil be missed, and I will check your sight more often now. Where else would I get the killer wallpaper from?


----------



## the Inbred (Jan 13, 2004)

anthonys said:


> A long time ago I bought a dubious digital, point and wait camera and took it out on the trail.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A long time ago, I saw a guy in an X-Terra at BSS on Toomey with a Surly 1x1. Seems like a lifetime ago.


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Sorry to see you go. Your posts have made me a better photographer (just look at my most recent photo post compared to what I posted a year ago). Your posts have improved the quality of my photo posts (fewer words picked more wisely). Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

**

that's all.....


----------



## bikerideAZ (Apr 8, 2007)

STFU and don't let the door hit you...

Get off your cross...others need the wood.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

bikerideAZ said:


> STFU and don't let the door hit you...
> 
> Get off your cross...others need the wood.


bikerideAZ - yet another suppurating pus wound on the yeast-filled infection of keyboard anonymity


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

I love looking at your pictures, anthonys!


----------



## AdventureQuest (May 29, 2004)

anthonys said:


> The internet tends to bring out the most whiny, judgemental, nitpicky side of people.


Yes that is true.



anthonys said:


> A long time ago I bought a dubious digital, point and wait camera and took it out on the trail.












But still I guess it also brings out the best in people to just not as often. Or in as many. Keep the rubber sdie down anthonys and thx for having a handle that madkes sense and making sense. Peaceout.


----------



## Nickle (Aug 23, 2006)

MTBR just lost a very significant contributor. Bummed the faults of a few clouded the positive impact you've had on so many, but I completely see how it has happened. You'll be missed on MTBR, Anthony, but I hope I will not miss you on the trails. You are still one of my favorite people to ride trail with.


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Nickle said:


> MTBR just lost a very significant contributor.


I mean no disrespect to anyone, but this quoted statement implies he passed away. From what I've read, he quit. Some people called him names, interpreted some of his posts wrong, and he quit.

His photos and posts will be missed because he had passion. Maybe he lost his passion. I fail to see how a few anonymous people can be the sole reason to make someone quit. And if this is the case, it is very, very sad.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

Has anyone ever called your employer to complain about you off hour activities?


----------



## GRGO (May 4, 2008)

That's it.

I'm leaving too.

Don't even bother trying to stop me!


----------



## Rez (Nov 15, 2006)

This sound like we are talking about Vince Young here? Anthony don't go walking off.

Anthony I will miss your posts but your to sensitive. Grow some nads



Good luck


----------



## Scottie5150 (Mar 10, 2004)

*sorry to say....*



GRGO said:


> That's it.
> 
> I'm leaving too.
> 
> Don't even bother trying to stop me!


you wont be missed .... adios!


----------



## bikerideAZ (Apr 8, 2007)

*waaaaaaaa*



LeeL said:


> bikerideAZ - yet another suppurating pus wound on the yeast-filled infection of keyboard anonymity


Anonymity...like a warm blanket. You can pi$$ up a rope too for all I care. He'll not be missed because he's annoying. Be a man and leave already. Stop crying on your way out like a woman and just gtfout like a man. Spit on the floor before you hit the door, like a man. Instead, "oh I'm leaving...booo hooo...my tampon is ruffled because of comments on an anonymous chat board. How will I go on in life?" Drop a pair and leave.


----------



## eraSSerhead (Dec 20, 2004)

Seems like you were already around here when I came on and that was several years ago. I'll add my miss you to the kajillion others here...message me to let me know what your new handle will be...promise if I ever call your boss it will be only with praise


----------



## GRGO (May 4, 2008)

Scottay5150 said:


> you wont be missed .... adios!


I bet you were a Milli Vanilli fan and have a poster of your favorite "pro" wrestler on your bedroom wall.

I won't ruin the Santa Claus thing for you...


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

bikerideAZ said:


> Anonymity...like a warm blanket. You can pi$$ up a rope too for all I care. He'll not be missed because he's annoying. Be a man and leave already. Stop crying on your way out like a woman and just gtfout like a man. Spit on the floor before you hit the door, like a man. Instead, "oh I'm leaving...booo hooo...my tampon is ruffled because of comments on an anonymous chat board. How will I go on in life?" Drop a pair and leave.


How ironic, there's way more whining in your post than his. He simply stated a reason he wouldn't be posting anymore for a large number of people that would be left wondering if he hadn't bothered to explain and just disappeared. That along with a thanks to everyone seems like a nice gesture to me. Then again, I guess he could have gone with those "manly" 12 year old antics you suggested, I'm sure that would have accomplished a lot.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

SinglePivot said:


> We all need to call Yeti to complain that Anthonys is leaving MTBR!
> 
> Photograhpy is another one of my hobbies and I always look at your posts, sometimes more than once cause I love them so.
> 
> ...


It's humorous that somebody associated with Yeti would get banned, leave, whatever. I know somebody that got banned from here for knocking Yeti (since Conroy and the mods-well I'll leave that to the imgaination).


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

MessagefromTate said:


> It's humorous that somebody associated with Yeti would get banned, leave, whatever. I know somebody that got banned from here for knocking Yeti (since Conroy and the mods-well I'll leave that to the imgaination).


quite an accusation..without providing facts..... I honestly doubt anybody got banned ONLY for knocking Yeti...maybe it was before I became mod... who was it?


----------



## YetiBear (Dec 2, 2004)

Very sorry to hear this. I always looked closely as to not miss your posts. I very much enjoyed your writing and photography. I often thought you should be writing and taking pictures for a living. I will still be following your web site and thanks for sharing your talents and passion.


----------



## 417markg (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know anthonys and this isn't directed at him, but what's with the phenomenon of forum suicides? I've seen many of em in my day and sometimes they are touching, sometimes sad and sometimes they are a cry for help. It would be a good case study. 

Anyway, best of luck to you anthonys. Your "final" post ranks high on my list.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

bikerideAZ said:


> Anonymity...like a warm blanket. You can pi$$ up a rope too for all I care. He'll not be missed because he's annoying. Be a man and leave already. Stop crying on your way out like a woman and just gtfout like a man. Spit on the floor before you hit the door, like a man. Instead, "oh I'm leaving...booo hooo...my tampon is ruffled because of comments on an anonymous chat board. How will I go on in life?" Drop a pair and leave.


What do you get out of being so obnoxious? I took a look at your profile. Amazing how many threads you've posted in have been locked. Seems like there might be a correlation.


----------



## Kcnflman (Jun 30, 2008)

I cried my eyes out thinking you'd left, but then was hurt and confused seeing you had posted after posting your long goodbye. 

Why do you interrupt my grieving process? The pain does not diminish ever until you are truly gone.


----------



## jcr23 (Oct 6, 2005)

this is a shame


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey anthony, 

Many thanks for the posts you've graced us with over the many years. I've always viewed your stoke filled threads as simple enjoyment for life, riding, wilderness and people.

Cheers,
EB


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

Man this sucks. When a community is so harsh that it chases away he who will always be Singlespeedster to me, that's a sad, sad thing.

Ant-knee, be happy, share your travels on your site, don't leave us out, go be happy with Grendel and company.


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

It's about time you came to your senses, Anthony.

As was said in am-b so many years ago, JSTHUAR.

It's about the ride.


----------



## jus1gear (Apr 10, 2006)

*Bye Pete*

Don't let the door hit you on your way out.
Trav


----------



## w00t! (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi!


----------



## Shelbak73 (Nov 10, 2007)

So sorry to see you're leaving, It's my hope you'll take a break, catch your breath and continue to post. Your posts _are_ the anti-whine, the anti-a-hole the antidote to the caustic post. 
I won't say good bye, but see you later. :thumbsup:


----------



## krisv7 (Jan 15, 2008)

c u later anthonys, good luck and thanks for your posts.


----------



## OldFartYearRound (Mar 13, 2004)

Razorfish said:


> haha. But I'm an accurate tool. :lol:


Yes, I've been criticized on this web site, too. By about the same senseless, not-even-thinking-about-what-they-were-saying types. Don't let them ruin it for you.


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

the Inbred said:


> A long time ago, I saw a guy in an X-Terra at BSS on Toomey with a Surly 1x1. Seems like a lifetime ago.


A long time ago, I talked to a rail thin guy in University Cyclery about buying a Giant NRS. It wasn't until later that I found out I also knew him from alt.mountain-bike.

Anthony:
If by chance you're still following this thread I'll add my voice to the chorus of those asking you to reconsider. BikeMojo was/is much poorer for your leaving as will be MTBR. I'd hope your employers are savvy enough to act concerned when the Internet brigade phones in but to laugh at them with you over a beer afterwards.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*O Z Z Y*

Hmm, there's a hint of Goodbye to Romance in the thread title.

In regards to MTBR, I think Crazy Train is more applicable.

I'm pretty sure I owe you a beer so the next one's on me.


----------



## p.doering (Aug 1, 2008)

Well that's too bad, Anthony. Your photos make for the most inspirational posts on this forum.


You'll keep posting to your website, I presume?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Perhaps Anthony's last swig here.....at Rocky Mountain High gathering this weekend.. It was great and it doesn't matter if he posts here again. He has greater ambitions than the internetz--and nobody should blame that!


----------



## ibmkidIII (Dec 30, 2003)

See ya, it was good.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

Later Ant.. come back with more amazing photography, that inspires us all.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

frickin crybaby....it is the Internet....nothing really matters....I have had more hate threads then anyone....who cares.....even my buddy WCH bust my [email protected] people PM me and ask how we got into a fight....I just laugh....so kindly step away from the ledge and give everyone else some hell...:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

There is a stool open on SpokeJunkies for ya,


----------



## knives out (Nov 23, 2007)

This means I'm actually going to have to ride more... wait, so that means you leaving MTBR is a good thing?


----------



## 40hills (Apr 24, 2006)

*It's "knitpicky", with a "k"*



anthonys said:


> The internet tends to bring out the most whiny, judgemental, nitpicky side of people. And: Life. Is. Too. Short.


It's "knitpicky"... I would know.

I have MANY of your threads saved in my favorites for future reference... thanks for that. I'll miss your knitpicky pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

*Scratch, scratch*



40hills said:


> It's "knitpicky"... I would know.
> 
> I have MANY of your threads saved in my favorites for future reference... thanks for that. I'll miss your knitpicky pictures :thumbsup:


Actually, No. It is "nit". Check it out:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nits


----------



## CactusJoe (Aug 10, 2005)

bike=good said:


> too bad... Anthony. Love your posts and photos... I'll look for the demo van to roll through Phoenix again, and this time I'll bring the whiskey.


Don't you mean the Scotch? Balvenie Doublewood, (12-year old) to be exact?


----------



## CactusJoe (Aug 10, 2005)

bike=good said:


> too bad... Anthony. Love your posts and photos... I'll look for the demo van to roll through Phoenix again, and this time I'll bring the whiskey.


Don't you mean the Scotch? Balvenie Doublewood, (12-year old) to be exact?

Thank you Anthony, for introducing me to that nectar from the gods. :thumbsup:


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

You'll be back...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

dash said:


> You'll be back...


You're wrong actually.

This might be the first every since "goodbye passion" post ever. Like irony of irony.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hmmm*

I get flamed for saying I don't like Portland, Oregon. Why would anyone care? Got me! I get why you find this environment annoying. I would be pis*ed if someone call my employer. However, get a grip, this is the world of make believe, jerks offs, and decent souls acting like jerk offs. I do that once in a while myself  Who cares! I couldn't give a crap about this environment unless you make it personal or talk about people I love...and know them.

Jaybo


----------



## dash (Mar 23, 2006)

Is this that nitpicking thing he's talking about. I say he'll be back. IMO, but the guy's got a lot of passion and an obvious following to live up to. He almost ran me over in Moab going to the trails.



lidarman said:


> You're wrong actually.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

dash said:


> He almost ran me over in Moab going to the trails.
> .


You mean you jumped off the road to avoid him "running you over" yet managed to grab the camera and get this shot?

What is your point again? Please clarify...maybe this kind of stuff is exactly why he left.


----------



## Albee (Jul 21, 2004)

(I'm not about to go through 7 pages of posts, so I don't know if this has been said, but here goes: )

Wow, if there's an MTBR Hall of Fame, Anthonys is a first-ballot member; in fact, there would be an entire wing devoted to his amazing posts.

I'm not that much of a regular here to know about the people dissing him, but.....for real? People can find things to p!ss on about HIS posts? Pu-leeze! The dude was just sharing his passion(s). I truly can't believe that people would (yeah, I did see this word in the previous posts) nitpick and try to bring him down.

In real life, you can neither overestimate or underestimate people. On the internet, you mostly can't underestimate people.

Anthony, I hope to have the pleasure of meeting you one day. (Maybe at Mtn. Bike Oregon?).* Your passion and spirit shone through all your posts. Godspeed, dude!

Albee

p.s. Or maybe this is all just bullshiite and he's coming back. Yeah, that's the ticket!:thumbsup:


----------



## towers07 (Dec 15, 2007)

Dont leave


----------



## nattybohfiend (Jul 16, 2008)

This is an internet forum.


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

edit... mods thank you for the striking the ban hammer


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

You will be missed....greatly.


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for hooking us up down here in the desert last year at Spring Fling.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll miss your travelogues, superb photos and Grendel's smile. Many happy trail to you.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

TheotherH said:


> I'll miss your travelogues, superb photos and Grendel's smile. Many happy trail to you.


Never fear. That kind of passion can only be redirected, not squelched.

http://www.anthonysloan.com/rmh01.html

(And this word-nerd appreciates seeing Grendel's name spelled correctly.)


----------



## Rubber Soul (Mar 27, 2008)

It would be really nice to see Anthony's fall pics. Come on back Anthony!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Can anybody fill me in on this guy? Seems like he was a good contributor to the forums. What happened?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Anthony passed away in his sleep about 2 1/2 years ago. A great human being.

anthonysloan.com


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

Was that what this post was all about?


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

I dont think so. Anthony was a guy who loved life and cherished every moment. He knew that what mattered is not what was said on MTBR, but what was experienced in the real world. Take a good long look at his blog. I never met the guy, but I cried when I read of his passing.


----------



## azepicriderandrunner (Feb 8, 2008)

He inspired me every time I looked at his posts to become a better photographer....I wish we could have done one last AZSF together.


----------



## CactusJoe (Aug 10, 2005)

azepicriderandrunner said:


> ....I wish we could have done one last AZSF together.


Yep. RIP Anthony.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

It's about a shit4brains MTBR member contacting the employer of a valued contributor, causing him to drop out.

R.I.P. Anthony. Enjoyed his posts, never knew him, read this thread, then checked his blog filled with talent & passion.
anthonysloan.com
To think that any forum user would do this is deeply disturbing.
To that uber- azzhat may bad karma, mojo & ju-ju follow you for eternity!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

R.i.p :sad:


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

To: Francis (not a mtbr member) who left me the (-) rep.
For: My below post, where a forum member _actually_ contacted one's employer. 
I wish you the best in life, as you are truly immoral.
--


Flyin_W said:


> It's about a shit4brains MTBR member contacting the employer of a valued contributor, causing him to drop out.
> 
> R.I.P. Anthony. Enjoyed his posts, never knew him, read this thread, then checked his blog filled with talent & passion.
> anthonysloan.com
> ...


----------



## bear (Feb 3, 2004)

azepicriderandrunner said:


> He inspired me every time I looked at his posts to become a better photographer....I wish we could have done one last AZSF together.


+1

I'd known A for a number of years, met him long time ago when he lived in Austin TX.

I got to see him at Fling one year - but not ride with - the year they chased Yeti away from SoMo. That was dumb.

I DID get to see him at GITA the following fall in NM. I was riding with a couple guys from Albu and before heading out to try out my 1st lift-served riding at Pajarito Ski I stopped by to see Anthony at the Yeti truck. Knowing I'd be dropping by he'd saved me a lift pass for no other reason than he could. Not a big deal for him to do but was a very thoughtful thing to do. Got to spend some of the afternoon and all the next day out at SBT with him and his gal CRD and a few others, was a great time.










I miss him, his words, and his pictures. Even though he was years younger than me he still managed to teach me a lot about life.

By pure random luck I got another visit with him the following January, he was breezing through Austin so I called in sick and we spent the morning riding in the Barton Creek Greenbelt. That was the last time I saw him. ;^(


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

RIP Anthony. I hope you made the most of your time away from the asshats of MTBR and the world.


----------



## hardtailkid (Jan 25, 2010)

I was not on these forums when we has active here, but I sure as all hell wish that I could have been. Without even knowing him, I can say that he is one of the better people this world has seen. I was so inspired by this picture he took.










If you're up there reading this, Anthony, know that we all really do think about you quite a bit and you are missed deeply. How's the weather up there?


----------



## texacajun (Jan 20, 2004)

Channeled a little Singlespeedster today. NEVER PASS UP AN OPPORTUNITY TO RIDE! 

Packed my riding stuff last night, but the 7a.m view out the door was gloomy, but the pavement was dry, which contradicted the weather report touting rain all about. Screw it, grabbed my keys and headed out. About 10 min into an hour + drive NW drizzle started. Made a fuel stop, breakfast taco's were purchased, more coffee was consumed as drizzle spattered the windshield. Damn...at least I'll GTF outta the city for a couple of hours. Then about 10 min before my destination the roads dried, solid grey gloom turned to overcast skies. The wind was damp, breezy, strong and steady and the sun took a personal day but the trails were perfect. 2 hours later as I loaded my bike my favorite line from one of Anthony's writeup's popped into my head..."stealing a ride from the clattery beak of winter."

A hoppy beverage was hoisted in his honor as I stood alone in the parking lot. Never pass up an opportunity to ride!


----------



## ricot83 (Jul 2, 2008)

I loved his posts, love his site. His pics were always amazing and you could tell he had passion. I used to read his threads just to get off my ass and get motivated even more.


----------



## snowdrifter (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm sure he's still riding singletrack, all singletrack.


----------



## Hardtail 355 (Oct 19, 2011)

I see this on other forums too.

It sucked when a valued member of the community feels they have to leave because of the actions of others.

One thing I also keep in mind is this is the internet....I never take anything personal.....unless I know you in person; otherwise I could gave a dam# what a forum troll has to say!


----------



## bigbadwulff (Jan 18, 2012)

Those that call out the "race" card are usually the most judgemental, prejudeging people I run across. Have many "progressive" types in my family and they are the ones that prejudge people the most!
I don't blame you for leaving but "thanks" for leaving me with more people like what you and I described


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Anthony was an amazing guy. Left the world too young, his heart was oversized, literally and figuratively. Can we make this more of a memorial post, keep out the snarky post-humous comments out?


----------



## coachjon (Jun 13, 2007)

screampint said:


> Anthony was an amazing guy. Left the world too young, his heart was oversized, literally and figuratively. Can we make this more of a memorial post, keep out the snarky post-humous comments out?


Indeed! (and positive repped for saying so:thumbsup: )

I will never forget the day I read of his passing, I shed some tears at my computer. To someone who never eagerly clicked on a new thread of his this might be hard to understand. Like so many here, I had never met AS but I went on many a mental vacation via his pictures and words. I still think about his contribution to the site, the sport and me as a MTBer when his threads get brought back up on occasion.

Godspeed Anthony. We still miss you!


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

That sucks. RIP.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

RIP Anthony S, miss seeing your posts, you still help me see things I did not use to see


----------



## GPRider08 (Aug 22, 2008)

As others said, I never had the chance to meet Anthony, and this post turned up not too long after I joined. That bothered me because I did get a chance to read a few of his posts, and they were motivational to say the least. Of all things, the "ESC" picture is his most memorable to me. It epitomizes why I ride and every time I see it, I want to go hop on a bike immediately.

Ride that endless trail, Anthony. Tell Jesus hi for us, because we know if Jesus rode a bike, it'd be a mountain bike .


----------



## SuperJETT (May 28, 2008)

Something Nice said:


> You might want to remove your post.
> 
> Anthony passed away on May 7, 2009


He did, maybe you can remove his quote also? :thumbsup:


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

kdc1956 said:


> Bye hate to see you go.





Hardtail 355 said:


> I see this on other forums too.
> 
> It sucked when a valued member of the community feels they have to leave because of the actions of others.
> 
> One thing I also keep in mind is this is the internet....I never take anything personal.....unless I know you in person; otherwise I could gave a dam# what a forum troll has to say!





bigbadwulff said:


> Those that call out the "race" card are usually the most judgemental, prejudeging people I run across. Have many "progressive" types in my family and they are the ones that prejudge people the most!
> I don't blame you for leaving but "thanks" for leaving me with more people like what you and I described


I appreciate that you read maybe half the posts then hit comment to voice your opinion but this is a good example of why you need to read the entire thread before posting and not just in regards to this thread.

When a thread has more than 100 posts it is always good to read through the entire thing that way you don't answer a question that has already been answered sometimes multiple times or worse, as in this case, respond perhaps callously or in kdc1956's case rudely to a thread that started as one thing but has ended as a retrospective of a highly valued member's posthumous contributions to this forum and community.

RIP Anthony Sloan. We never met, we missed opportunities when you traveled to AZ, but your photography and prose set the bar high. High enough that I really can't see it from down here.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

kdc1956 said:


> Bye hate to see you go.


You do not know what you miss with Anthony's passing, please refrain from making yourself look worse yet.

RIP Anthony.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

I have updated the title of this thread to reflect the memorial status that this thread should reflect. Please read the entire thread before posting. If you need more information see this post here: http://forums.mtbr.com/8948274-post79.html

Thanks.


----------



## gsteitz (Sep 9, 2011)

I am relatively new here. Just want to express my regrets at not having been able to enjoy Anthony's contributions in real time. I have been slowly pouring over his site and the endless amounts of joy he brought to a community of riders. To say that I am inspired would be an understatement. 

Recently I moved back to Texas and am fortunate to have the Greenbelt right outside my door. Picking up an old mountain bike and discovering the depths to which single track, nature and the comradery of friends can inspire you has been incredible. Leading me to this site and to Anthony's musings. I can't help but think he is still encouraging from afar and without ever knowing the man, I am forever grateful to hear his message.


"Never pass up an opportunity to ride."


----------



## enzo269 (Jan 1, 1970)

I knew Anthony Sloan fairly well.. He was a genuine person who loved the outdoors, mountain biking and photography.. Our paths crossed first on an Xterra truck forum when he was living in Texas. He moved to Colorado to live out his dream and passion. Our paths crossed again when he worked at Wheatridge Cyclery and then Yeti. We rode together a few times on the front range and Yeti Tribe gatherings. He loved what he did and you could see it in his eyes. Yeti had a memorial ride for him in Evergreen, CO after his passing. Many people showed up to honor him. He was a fantastic guy and will be missed.. His family keeps his web page up and running. Check it out.. It is awesome.

anthonysloan.com


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

I knew Anthony as well. In fact, his memory lives on with one of his Mtn bikes in my stable.


----------



## crd (Jan 31, 2007)

True story: he was so very passionate about posting to MTBR, especially after a ride.

Once we were staying in a cheap hotel in Moab in February, and I **** you not, I came out of the shower and he is posting to MTBR naked - laptop in the lap, card reader plugged in, typing a thread. I threatened him with taking a photo, although I never did. 

Was it the instant gratification he enjoyed? The praises? The - "I'm living the dream?" Who knows, but I was sure a fan!

Always Ride...as he used to say...


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

I didn't know and missed most of his posts, but reading this tread and seeing that amazing photo with the esc key....RIP.
I to had a friend who was a dedicated rider. 72 years old and rode MTB orienteering comps, used bubble wrap as leg protection. Lovely guy, fit as and I loved chatting to him and his wife who would stay and the finish line with coffee and a camera, we often where competing against each other in a friendly rivelry. two years ago sadly he passed away, riding his bike in a national park in West Australia.
I hope he and Anthony are still riding up there and swapping stories and a cold one after the ride


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

hardtailkid said:


>


Never knew him but I shed a tear seeing this picture. I feel like it encompasses everything we all want and need out of mountain biking and it was taken in one of my favorite places I've had the pleasure to visit. Being forever moved by someone you've never met is a strong feeling indeed.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

My father passed at the age of 82 - he had started snowboarding at the age of 80. Maybe they'll run into each other doing something new up there?


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Anthony hope your spirits in a special place mate, im sure it is..

This thread is a humbling reminder to all of us about the things that really matter in life as it can be over in a minute.

I never knew Anthony, but i read this thread from the start out of pure interest, not knowing that Anthony had Died, in a funny way this thread was almost shakespearian, sombering, and very moving to say the least..

No words are needed to the guys that gave him a hard time here as i hope they have reflected and learned from it too..

We can all take lessons from this thread, and very humbling ones at that.

Thanks for your great contribution to the site mate, your memory lives on.......


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

By tomorrow, another year will have passed.....In A's memory, Always ride, my friends, always ride. 
For those who did not know him, anthonysloan.com


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

Bye.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

I've been here a while and although I am not a prolific poster, I'm on here a lot. I remember always being so quick to post on one of Anthony's threads for the pictures and the prose. when he passed I was in Mosul, Iraq and it hit me hard. His posts were always motivation to keep pedaling around the FOB to hopefully not suck to bad when I got back to the 6000+ elevation of my home trails in Colorado. 

RIP Anthony S.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

telemike said:


> Bye.


You might want to read the thread before posting.......


----------



## Liquidmantis (Jan 5, 2008)

Hope you're enjoying some choice singletrack, Singlespeedster. I'll have a post-ride IPA tonight in your memory.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I hope it's OK to post this that I copied from his blog Statement, but it sums up such a wonderful sentiment from a very special person:

"When we were kids, there was a feeling that was so magical that it almost defined childhood. It is hard to describe, but it is a sparkly, exploratory sort of feeling. 
A feeling of newness.
When we became adults, we left this feeling behind, only to experience it all too rarely and fleetingly.


This feeling is called "a sense of wonder".
"rapt attention or astonishment at something awesomely mysterious or new to one's experience"

Try to have some of that each day."

Enough said by me.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

as an old member who doesn't post much anymore, i found myself just the other day thinking of an AnthonyS post, and decided to come and look.

Thanks for the dredge. needed the "passion" hit.


----------



## dhz (May 16, 2004)

Esc


----------

